# ((Oliver)) & Comet have............



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *a new baby sister!!!!!!!!!!!!*:grouphug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Sally, that is wonderful news!!!! must see pictures hoto: Congrats on the new baby sis :baby:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What, no photo for the forum!!! A little girl to steal both of your hearts. Huge congratulations Sally. 
No more emptiness in your home, no feeling of something just not right. The void in your heart has been filled. A different love, of course, since no one can replace Oliver, but a new love to discover. Funny how each one fills a different part of our hearts. 
Oliver would be happy to know that you've got a little one to help heal your home and heart. I'll bet he's barking with happiness for you from the bridge. 
Here's to Pennie and years of happiness for you, and umm, lots of photos for us!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pennie:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and Comet . . . and your little angel who must be smiling from ear to ear. Great news! I was thinking all along how you needed another but was afraid to mention it till you were ready. Sending lots of love in your direction.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw!!!! More info.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww... She looks adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I am happy for you to have another baby to raise and love. Oliver loss is so hard and she will help heal the void that has been their:llama::clap2:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, she is positively gorgeous! Congratulations! So happy for you all!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable! COngratulations mama and big brother(s)!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!! I'm so excited for you. When I saw your post about the passing of Oliver, my heart broke for you. I too lost my little baby (a Bichon Frise) on Jan 1st and was heartbroken. I then was introduced to the wonderful world of the Havanese. My heart still aches for my little baby girl, who was, like your Oliver, only 8 years old, and passed suddenly as well, but my new little girl, Mia, is doing what ever it takes to help heal that broken heart. Best wishes to you and your new little girl.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Pennie is such a pretty little girl. I love black and white Havs, but I am somewhat prejudice.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

love, Love, LOVE! So happy for you and Comet. I'm sure Pennie will help heal the hurt. And how wonderful for you to be blessed with a Vallee baby! :hug:


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL! So happy for you.

I remember when my last little dog died of cancer.....I took Kirby in for his first check-up with my vet. She said to me, "You know, I think Maddie sent Kirby to you...." It made me cry....Maybe Oliver has done the same. This precious little pup was hand-picked just for you to love....Reenie


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations. So happy for you. Pennie is sooo pretty. Have fun...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is wonderful news! Pennie is beautiful! This is one of beautiful Vallee's pups? (from Leslie's post)? Congratulations!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh she is so beautiful,I hope she helps heal the heart- love to you all


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

She is soooo cute and I love the name! Congratulations!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome beautiful Pennie! Congratualtions Sally, I'm sure she will bring you and Comet much joy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She is such a cutie! I am happy for you all!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations, Pennie is beautiful. I know she will be a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Sally she is soo cutee :hug: I am so happy for you and Comet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMGosh, Pennie is adorable. I'm sure she will bring joy and laughter back into your home...and keep Comet busy. This news makes me smile.

Welcome Pennie, you pretty girl.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so very happy for you Sally! It made my heart smile. Pennie is beautiful and she will keep you busy with her puppy antics.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Pennie! Sally, you couldn't have asked for a cuter little girl. She is precious and I'm sure she will help to heal yours and Comets broken hearts! Congratulations!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is so cute! I love the name Pennie-congratulations to you!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

How wonderful!!!! Congrats to ALL of you! She is beautiful, and I hope you will all be happy together.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you have a new puppy to bring you joy! She's a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations Sally and Comet. Pennie is another stunner and head turner.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yay! pennie is going to be so happy at your house sally.

when kathy showed us her picture earlier a few months ago, i thought what a stunning girl.

i'm so happy for you and since i didn't get a chance to send you a sympathy present i'll send you a congrats instead.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW, this is fantastic news.Little Pennie is a beauty.What does Comet think of his new baby sister? How old is she and what does she weigh? is she sleeping with you?!! Now you will have to indulge in plenty of pink doggy stuff.And better make sure that camera is in good working order!for lots of pictures please.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sally - I'm so happy for you! 

It reminds me of the Frank Sinatra song: 

"Every time it rains it rains
Pennies from heaven.
Don't you know each cloud contains
Pennies from heaven.
You'll find your fortune falling
All over town.
Be sure that your umbrella is upside down.
Trade them for a package of sunshine and flowers.
If you want the things you love 
You must have showers.
So when you hear it thunder
Don't run under a tree.
There'll be pennies from heaven for you and me."

I think Oliver is sending you "Pennie from Heaven".

:angel::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::angel:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Linda, how perfect. That made me cry. Just perfect.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck! She is so adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, as you know, I have been GFETE non stop. still some tears, but now I am not sure which they are tears of sorrow or joy for you. ahhh, they're not tears...they're pennies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats! What a sweetie!! just beautiful!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OH WOW!! This is fantastic news,a little girl, well thats a bit different, how is Comet taking to being the big brother? Pennie is so pretty.Lots of questions, how old is she,what does she weigh, where is she sleeping? I'm so pleased for you, hope it all works out really well,and that you have your camera in good working order for plenty of pictures,please.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This is soooo cool! Makes me happy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't know what happened with my post! Original post disappeared, so posted second one,then first one strangely reappeared.Oh well never mind!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great news! She is so pretty. I love her coloring!!! Congrats


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wonderful news, thanks for sharing! Nothing like puppy kisses to help ease the pain of a heavy heart! Looking forward to lots of pictures and details!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Sally - I'm so happy for you!
> 
> It reminds me of the Frank Sinatra song:
> 
> ...


She was named for that song from birth!
*Thank you everyone.*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Awe, a baby! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear all the stories of her growing up.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Sally! Pennie is beautiful......:kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Pennie is a beauty, congrats to all_


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats! Pennie is so beautiful! You are going to have so much fun with this darling new puppy. Enjoy!
Do you have her yet?
And you KNOW we need more pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A Vallee baby! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

She is just darling.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mintchip said:


> :grouphug: *a new baby sister!!!!!!!!!!!!*:grouphug:


Sally, I saw the name and thought of this:
I found a penny today
Just laying on the ground,
But it's not just a penny
This little coin I've found.

Found pennies come from heaven
That's what my Grandpa told me,
He said, "Dog-Angels toss them down."
Oh, how I loved that story.

He said, "When a Dog-Angel misses you
He tosses a penny down,
Sometimes just to cheer you up
To make a smile out of your frown."

So don't pass by that penny
When you're feeling blue,
It may be a penny from heaven
That your dog has tossed to you.
__________________
I just know this is a Pennie meant just for you!!! Hugs


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Sally - such wonderful news - Pennie is adorable..I can hardly wait for the beautiful pictures you'll share of Pennie and Comet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi is a Valee pup the cute batch of Black and White puppys born in December? A member of our Forum?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pennie is beautiful!!

Congratulations, Sally..You will love having a little girl around :whoo: they rock the topknots and look cute in frilly things! 

Kara


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Pennie is such a pretty little girl. I love black and white Havs, but I am somewhat prejudice.


I'm with Rita - love the B&W and Pennie is just adorable! Can't wait to see LOTS of pictures with she and Comet!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Pennie! Congratulations Sally and Comet. I am so happy for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Huge Congratulation Sally!!! :whoo:

Pennie is a very pretty girl. Can't wait to see the pictures of Comet and Penny playing together.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Awe, Pennie is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, so happy for you. Pennie is beautiful, and I know she will help fill the hole in your heart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Sally, I am SO happy for you!!! Pennie is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh thanks Flynn. Now I am all teary again. I keep coming back to this thread to smile.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sally, I saw the name and thought of this:
> I found a penny today
> Just laying on the ground,
> But it's not just a penny
> ...


:grouphug: I LOVE that!!!!!! I never heard it before. Thank you!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my I am in tears again!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Me, too! Congrats. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Such fabulous news...congrats!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Like I said before to you SAlly - you are truly blessed!! She is just so beautiful! When you are up to posting again I am anxious to hear how Comet is doing with her.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

"Little sisters can be cool" :whoo: She is really helping us too!
Thank you Everyone
Love :grouphug:
Comet (and family)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely pick Sally.Pennie you had better get used to posing, you are going to see a lot of that camera!! And big brothers can also be cool too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

mintchip said:


> "Little sisters can be cool" :whoo: She is really helping us too!
> Thank you Everyone
> Love :grouphug:
> Comet (and family)


 So sweet. I want to see the rest of her black and white she looks a lot like Zoey only more white on top that will be so cute white Bangs


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Comet looks so happy to have his new little sister! What fun they will have together and he will be able to show her the ropes.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

that should be the new banner! so cute!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations on beautiful Pennie. She and comet are so sweet together. I think Oliver sent her to you. Wishing you much happiness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> "Little sisters can be cool" :whoo: She is really helping us too!
> Thank you Everyone
> Love :grouphug:
> Comet (and family)


Awwww.... absolutely adorable, Sally!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pennie is beautiful- we're so happy for you and Comet!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Pennie:hug:


OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!:whoo: She was my favorite of that litter!!! I can't wait to watch her grow up! My heart is so full of joy for you right now Sally!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> "Little sisters can be cool" :whoo: She is really helping us too!
> Thank you Everyone
> Love :grouphug:
> Comet (and family)


Oh my goodness this just made my heart skip a beat! What a precious picture! 
So glad you have precious little Pennie to help mend your broken heart!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, this still gives me goosebumps! When Kathy told me you were going to get "Pennies From Heaven" I just knew Oliver sent her down special for you. Tears well up in my eyes all over again. I am going to have to bring Pennies 1/2 brother Richie and her cousin Gabby up your clubs fun day so they can all romp together and celebrate! xxoox


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! that's a sweet picture! Little cuties!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

what a little sweet heart!!! 
congrats!!
marcia and j.j.
ps.. j.j. says he is in love!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations! She is so cute!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

What a cutie Pennie is... Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG she is just too adorable! I'm sure she has a special place in your heart. Enjoy her!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone!:grouphug:
Comet and Pennie seem to be best friends. Comet (with Pennie's help) now seems to enjoy the camera  However my camera is back in the shop again so it could be awhile till I get more photos


----------

